# anybody here own a stihl 880?



## jimmyjames (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anybody here own a Stihl 880? I'm contemplating getting an 880 and a milling attachment for it for doing those really big logs, I've past up so many monster logs just because they are way too big to deal with and mill, just today my fathers friend has 2 walnut trees that are 50" plus and about 40" at 12', both the trees will be easy to drop since they've topped themselves in storm damage, but I have to pass on them since I can't haul logs that big and I have no way to mill them, I'm really thinking about getting one in the near future, I want big honkin slabs! Plus in slab form they are much easier to handle and haul!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2013)

Jim, my local aborist buddy has an 880... He's registered here as okietreedude, so you could send him a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2013)

You do better to look for a used 088 or even 084 first. In Husky look for used 394/5 (but you won't find one. 394/5 owners rarely sell them). If you can't find a used one and need to buy a new saw, buy a new 395XP. From the 395 up to the 3120 or 880 isn't worth the weight and a ported 395 will kick everyone's ass pound for pound. The new 880's are not popular saws even with Stihl fans for a reason. Better yet look for an old 090. You won't find one probably but look anyway. :-)


Please do not buy a saw based on brand alone. It doesn't take a lot of deep thinking to realize how silly that is. All saw manufacturers that make professional grade saw have models that are good, great, and some lousy. You really should base your decision on the intended use, and then select the cc range you want, and then see if that fits in your price range. Once you zero in on that criteria THEN, start looking at the individual models in that cc range and try to buy the model that you believe is the best. Don't let the whole ford vs chevy mentality bog you down. You have a brain - use it.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 26, 2013)

I would love to have an old 090 but I would like to buy something new with a warranty, I have bought a lot of used stuff in the past and some lasted and some didn't, basically a crap shoot especially with used chainsaws, most used homeowners saws are trash just because they don't take care of them, the bigger saws you would think they would take care of them but the local used saws I have looked at were beat up and all had clutch and brake problems and who knows how much wear is in the cylinder... and getting opinions on the 880 versus the 3120 is a challenge since most people don't own both saws to compare them side by side , I have a lot of homework to do on these, I've price out both saws and with a 42" bar both are around $1,800. I need to price them with bigger bars since purchasing large bars desperately is way more expensive then getting it with the saw and then buying a smaller bar.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 26, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm going to go play with my sawmill guys 880, it has a 36" bar on it and I will see how it feels, I have seen a 3120 in action at the walnut log company, they use it for bucking logs in the yard before milling and sports what I think is a 42" bar or so. Still a lot of homework to do.....


----------



## HomeBody (May 1, 2013)

There's a guy on the Woodworking forum named Jason Fore that mills huge slabs. He has an Alaskan (I think, or homemade?) with 2 heads. You'd need another person but it looks like you wouldn't have much limit as to size. Here's pics of Fore milling and a walnut crotch with his rig. Gary
[attachment=24148]
[attachment=24149]


----------



## jimmyjames (May 1, 2013)

Dang for the money he has in 2 880's and the cs2 Alaskan mill he could have gotten a nice used band mill. But then again he wouldn't be able to slab 5'+ monsters


----------

